# Amyria



## deville (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm a novice with very limited knowledge (and funds). I'm wondering, does anyone know anything about Amyria? Find next to nothing about them, except that they've been around for a while.
The reason I'm asking is the watch in the photos, an Amyria Automatic (ETA movement, don't know the caliber), size 37.7 mm (40.9 with crown), lug width 20 mm. It looks like early 1970s? Not my type of watch really (or so I thought), but it caught my eye. I pictured it with a tan brown leather strap and decided I had to buy it (rather expensively, I'm guessing, at £55 including P&P).
And apologies about the dismal quality of the photos (haven't received the watch yet; photos are ebay seller's).


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I wouldn't say that you paid too much money on it. It's a vintage Swiss Automatic in, mostly, good shape. Did you want it to cost 15$ ?

It's one of those obscure watch brands that would produce one or a couple of watch models. It's not high quality but it's certainly not low quality either. Movement is good, case, dial and hands are also fine so all in all that's a nice watch if you ask me.

Would have been better if it was stainless steel rather than a chromed case since it would never lose any plating, because they don't have any, but it's still alright.

Indeed it's early 70s but it could also be late 60s.


----------



## deville (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks for your reply and info! Glad to hear I didn't pay too much. (Not that it matters. It's still cheap and I kind of liked it, so...)

And yes, I noted the chromed case. Too bad. Will be interesting to receive the thing, though. Looking forward to it!


----------



## deville (Dec 29, 2017)

Just got a message from the seller. Apparently the Amyria had issues of some sort. The seller only noticed it just now as he was about wrap it up. Offered me a refund. I said yes.

Too bad.


----------

